# Lane HT Chairs Issue



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Have 3 Lane Furniture Home Theater chairs. The headrest area the leather is cracking and peeling. Had them for about 3 yrs. How do i fix them, or prevent this from occurring?


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Now that the damage is done, it will be difficult. Do you use leather cleaning wipes & conditioning wipes? Keeping that up is the best way to extend the leathers life. 3 years is not that long. You may want to rotate that chair to a less used spot. That would buy you some time before getting it reupholstered.


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks for the advice. My real issue with it is that I have only used the room a couple times this past year even. And my use is sitting, no horsing around in the HT room :explode:
Cleaning instructions state water based products only. I keep the room clean, so I have on occasion only wiped them down with a damp cloth.

I'm now worried the others will start splitting in the same place...can you purchase some type of cloth cover that slides over the headrest to help protect it?


----------



## fitzurse (Nov 19, 2016)

I have the Lane imported from China theater seating and am really disappointed with the quality - of the construction and the leather. Mine aren't wearing like yours but I've been a bit obsessive in cleaning and treating the leather. Best thing you can do is go to Amazon and select a good cleaner and conditioner, apply it fairly frequently and minimize an further damage. There are products out there that are supposed to "fix" leather tears and cracks but they're really junk and make the appearance worse.


----------

